# ROTP for Communications Officer



## rgmyers1 (4 Jun 2009)

Hi there,

first time poster here but I have been reading the forums for a week now,  I am looking for some insight and opinion from whom I wish to be my peers come a few years time.

I am looking into going to University for Information Systems and then into Communications Officer once I graduate.  What I am asking now is good suggestions for school that offer great information systems studies and great other skills needed to become a well rounded officer.

My first and 2nd choice are Carleton and RMC though on the ROTP app they ask for another.  I was possibly thinking York University.  Have any other Officers that went through civvy college/university have other suggestions?  Is information technology/systems needed for communications officer?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Occam (4 Jun 2009)

You should probably clarify what classification you're looking at - there is no "Communications Officer".

There's CELE (Air) - http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/html/communicationsandelectronicsengineeringairofficer_reg_en.aspx

And there's SIGS - http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/html/signalsofficer_reg_en.aspx

One is Air Force, the other is Army.  There is no Naval equivalent, Communications Officer is a specialization/secondary duty of a MARS officer.


----------



## rgmyers1 (4 Jun 2009)

yes what I meant to say was signals officer.


----------



## MC (6 Jun 2009)

At my unit the most common are electrical engineering and computer egineering grads, but doing anything else won't necessarily make you less competent. A Sig O at one of the battalions here is a physical education grad. 

p.s. recruiting centre will probably make you go to RMC if you haven't started your degree yet. Not to say doing so would be a bad thing.


----------

